# Worst walk ever...



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

So the hubby and I walk the dogs four times a week with medium length walks (1/2 mile to 1 mile) and twice a week long walks (2+ miles)... We do exercise on the playground at the park since its all wood and they can get through it easily... 

Ok so went decide yesterday to take the kids with us on a long walk with the dogs... We also decide to take Lulu the Shih Tzu who normally only goes on short walks as do the kids... Well yeah never again...

We left our home and decided to go a different way then we have done before just for kicks... We did a big loop in the foothills of the mountains which by the time we got home was about 3 1/2 miles... My oldest daughter put my youngest in a stroller so we had to stay on trails which we do not normally do... Well there is no leash law in my county the dog only has to be under verbal command... Of course my dogs are always leashed... We go down this trail we have never been down and I notice dog prints in the dirt... No big deal we always hear the wild dogs that run this area but never see them - until yesterday... All of the sudden there are two wolves (not freaking wild dogs WOLVES!!) one in front of us and one behind us... Well Nikita is DA with dogs outside the home and of course shes going ballistic... Lulu is barking (8lbs of vicious Shih Tzu lol) and the wolves are creeping in... Well my only thought was to protect my kids and the dogs... I throw Lulu in the stroller with my youngest and the hubby and I get around the kids and put the dogs in between us... Sarge has never shown aggression in any way to anyone or anything but I guess yesterday he felt that he needed to be "The man" he stood there growling under his breath and snarling in a stance that I havent seen from an APBT in a long time... My hubby and I had no choice we pulled our weapons (we both carry 9mm especially on walks like this for this exact reason) and take a shot each in the air... The wolves backed up but did not leave... This whole time we are backing up on the trail... The hubby took a shot at the wolf in front of us and hit the tree right next to the dog and that made them scatter far enough where we felt safe to move faster off the trail...

Anywho... we moved pretty quickly back to town and decided to take a short cut down a residential street just to get home... Well on this street there were several loose chihuahuas, a loose cocker spaniel and a yorkie in a fenced yard... Of course all of them had to bark and growl and act like they were bad... My dogs were so riled up still that getting down the street was to say the least not fun... UGH guess we wont be going down that street again and we will not be taking the kids or Lulu on trails anymore....


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

That sounds really really scary!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*wait I just re read it. Somehow I thought it was wild dogs, not wolves. Well that would have gotten my adrenaline going too lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Daaaaaang!I would have been scared out of my mind!Can you imagine how much more scared you would have been if you didn't have your guns?!
Glad y'all and your doggies didn't get hurt


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow! That sounds so intense I'm glad none of you were hurt!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

wow i cant even imagine. i bet that was the test of a lifetime for your dogs.. wow glad it didnt end bad.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Hooray for decisive action!

It's one thing to carry a weapon, it's something completely different to have the presence of mind to use it properly under stress.:clap:

EDIT: If you were my wife, your hand would still be red from the high five when we made it home. LOL


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow , I would have been terrified, glad you and your family are ok .


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!! That's the reason I always take hubby with me when we go on watlks that aren't directly in my neighborhood and he's the tuff one of us two.. he keeps wanting me to learn to shoot his pistol and i'm actually thinking i might.... I LOVE wolves, but ... dang, don't mess with me or my dogs. Holy shiznit! I'm surprised, usually wolves stay away from people... but wow, i woulda crapped my pants!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Not here in Idaho... they reintroduced the Canadian Wolf here because their numbers were low in Canada which I think was absolutely stupid... Canadian Wolves are vicious and will go after anything if hungry... 

I think every woman should learn how to shot a weapon... I was a Marine child and my dad didnt let any of us get away from home without learning how to handle a gun... It was the best thing he ever taught me... Besides the hubby and I can go to the range together and shot so its fun cause we get more time together... We do everything together anyway lol...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh then they used to have a hunting season for wolves here and that just got shut down by PETA with their lalala they have rights too act... UGH and I live pretty close to the foothills.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

duckyp0o77 said:


> wow i cant even imagine. i bet that was the test of a lifetime for your dogs.. wow glad it didnt end bad.


In the end I had to praise them cause after all that they really did well...


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

That sounded totally awesome!!! Glad no one was harmed, but I love wolves! And I'm not here to endorse carrying handguns, but you are correct in saying that shooting at the range is a blast A 45ACP is my weapon of choice Also, good doggies!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good for you for carrying weapons and knowing how to use them!! You sound like us! lol That is really scary especially with the kids. We have wolf programs like that here and I do not have a problem with it and that is why you carry when you go into the woods for that exact reason! Happy everything was ok but what an adrenaline rush!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Good for you for carrying weapons and knowing how to use them!! You sound like us! lol That is really scary especially with the kids. We have wolf programs like that here and I do not have a problem with it and that is why you carry when you go into the woods for that exact reason! Happy everything was ok but what an adrenaline rush!


Jason is another reason to carry a firearm! That's right he is still alive and living in the woods. Yeah, he's a little older and the hockey mask is starting to show some wear, but he goes after everyone, not just camp counsilors


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Hahahaha thats funny but havent you seen the movies guns dont work on Jason...

I absolutely endorse carrying a weapon if a person is properly trained and has a CCW...

I lived in Las Vegas = high crime rate... Carried everywhere there...
Now in Idaho I dont carry as often... really only when going into areas that I might run into this exact situation...


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Man that was intense ! I'm so glad you and your family are unharmed. And awesome you and hubby thought quickly, keeping everyone safe. Hugs to you all ...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks to all for wishing well... But I have a question would it hurt anything to shot the chihuahuas next time? lol I am just kidding I wouldnt shot a dog unless I absoluted had to in protection... But really what if I just shot near them? lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Hahahaha thats funny but havent you seen the movies guns dont work on Jason...
> 
> I absolutely endorse carrying a weapon if a person is properly trained and has a CCW...
> 
> ...


I agree, everyone should shoot a firearm, just to witness the power of said firearm. They are no joke and movies are not gun reality. I also carry a concealed handgun legally from time to time. Gun education and responsibility isn't that far off from pit bull education and responsibility


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Very Very true


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Holy  that's insane. I'm glad your all ok.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Are you sure this was the worst walk ever or the MOST AWESOME??!!! Seriously though I can imagine you must have been worried about your kids and dogs. Glad all is OK!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Not awesome at all wolves are cool to look at from a far when they dont know you are there... Its a different ballgame when they are 10-20 feet away planning on how the season you before you get eaten... lol


----------

